# No ultrasonic cleaner



## rogerwaskow (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi All

Having researched the ultrasonic cleaner for bubble removal from casting resin, I looked on eBay and found a dental vibrator. For $60 and free postage I now can fill up my mould with resin and put it on the flat plate of the vibrator which then agitates the bubbles to the top. Presto, as bubble free resin blank.:bananen_smilies051:


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 24, 2014)

We expect pictures


----------



## rogerwaskow (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## rogerwaskow (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is the eBay link as well. It also comes in 110 volt for the Americans. Just make sure it does as mine does not have a switch or however one changes the voltage. I am sure you will find it on the American eBay in dental equipment.
HOT Selling Dental Vibrator 4" Round Dental LAB Blue JT14B Aucn | eBay


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 21, 2014)

what is a dental vibrator?!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 21, 2014)

They use it to see if they can make dentures chatter like the wind up toy teeth.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 21, 2014)

Its the same type of vibrator the use in the jewelry industry to vibrate investment  before pouring in into molds and then the molds after pouring to remove air bubbles.

Here is a link to Ebay using investment vibrator as your search words
investment vibrator | eBay

you could also use a vibrating motor they clamp to furniture like chairs and beds.   Ihave one like that I can clamp it to the table Im working on while I pour resin.


----------



## sschering (Feb 23, 2014)

I keep thinking my little 1/4 sheet sander will do a nice job of vibrating the bubbles out... maybe I should try it


----------



## rogerwaskow (Feb 23, 2014)

See it here....... HOT Selling Dental LAB Equipment Blue Vibrator 4" Round FOR Dentist | eBay

Works a charm.


----------



## plantman (Feb 23, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> what is a dental vibrator?!



It is used to remove air bubbles when casting plaster molds or dentures.  Jim  S


----------

